# Gamer-PCs von 460 bis 1.000 Euro - PC optimal für Spielepower zusammenstellen



## AntonioFunes (14. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamer-PCs von 460 bis 1.000 Euro - PC optimal für Spielepower zusammenstellen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamer-PCs von 460 bis 1.000 Euro - PC optimal für Spielepower zusammenstellen


----------



## Schlechtmacher (14. September 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich eine Komponente bei der man gut sparen kann. Warum? Solange man nicht das allerbilligste Modell nimmt, sondern z.B. nur untere Mittelklasse kann man alle aktuellen Spiele bei hohen Einstellungen spielen. Wenn die Anforderungen nach den Konsolenreleases steigen kann man relativ bequem zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufrüsten während beim Prozessor auf der anderen Seite meist gleich noch ein neues Board samt Arbeitsspeicher mitgetauscht werden müsste.


----------



## Lunica (14. September 2013)

Mein i5 Ivy langweilt sich in 95% der Spiele (Ultra / 1080P) und die GPU habe ich seit 2012 im Rechner die man jederzeit bei Ebay verkaufen kann wenn man eine neue benötigen sollte.

Ich gehe aber davon aus das ich 2014 noch keine benötige.
Selbst Tomb Raider 2013 und Planetside 2 läuft wie Butter und so Spiele verlangen der Hardware einiges ab.
Planetside 2 wegen der Dimension und Tomb Raider wegen der Grafik.

Peanuts-Games wie Castlevania Lord of Shadow (2013) oder Devil May Cry (2013) laufen sogar in nativen 4K.
Leider habe ich keinen 4K Fernseher und deswegen verwerte ich die höhere Auflösung via Downsampling. 
Aber wer weiß was 2014 bringt. 4K Gaming könnte am PC schon bald zum Standard werden. Der billigste 4K Fernseher kostet ~1000$ bei Amazon.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich eine Komponente bei der man gut sparen kann. Warum? Solange man nicht das allerbilligste Modell nimmt, sondern z.B. nur untere Mittelklasse kann man alle aktuellen Spiele bei hohen Einstellungen spielen.


  eben, daher ist ja auch bei den PCs, sobald es das Budget zulässt, eher ein core i5 dabei plus "nur" eine 200€-Karte und nicht ein core i3 gapaart mit ner GTX 770. Aber die Karte muss halt schon ne Mindestpower haben, und DANN lieber erst mal nur nen Pentium oder core i3 anstatt nen core i5 plus 100€-Karte zu nehmen, DIE reicht nämlich keinesfalls für hohe Details...


----------



## Nairo (15. September 2013)

Eine SSD gehört ab der Mittelklasse einfach dazu. Zu argumentieren, dass das nur eine Komfort-Angelegenheit wäre, halte ich einfach für kein stichhaltiges Argument. Das selbe könnte man nämlich auch über schärfere Texturen, höhere Framerates oder besseres Anti-Aliasing sagen.

Mag sein, dass es für Games irrelevant ist, aber kaum ein Gamer benutzt seinen PC nur fürs Zocken. Ein PC ohne SSD kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## animus128 (15. September 2013)

Macht es theoretisch Sinn im 750€ und im 1000€ Preisbereich schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher zu nehmen? So viel zahlt man dafür ja nicht drauf. Gibt es da eine gute Leistungsverbesserung?


----------



## doomkeeper (15. September 2013)

animus128 schrieb:


> Macht es theoretisch Sinn im 750€ und im 1000€ Preisbereich schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher zu nehmen? So viel zahlt man dafür ja nicht drauf. Gibt es da eine gute Leistungsverbesserung?


 
Um den Ram braucht man sich die nächsten Jahre keine Gedanken machen 

Einfach den passenden Ram kaufen (zwecks Spannung) 8 gb oder maximal 16 gb ddr3 und fertig.
Mehr als 1600er Riegel bringen höchstens auf Papier paar % mehr Leistung aber sehen und fühlen tut man dadurch nix.
Sinnvoll wäre es nur 2 Ram Riegel laufen zu lassen weil somit weniger Störquellen vorhanden sind als wenn man es
mit 4 Riegel hätte.

DDR4 wird mindestens die nächsten 5 Jahreauch keine Rolle spielen... und selbst wenn dann nur im Server Bereich.


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (15. September 2013)

Meiner war dann doch ein klein wenig teurer.....


----------



## Schlechtmacher (15. September 2013)

Nairo schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es für Games irrelevant ist, aber kaum ein Gamer benutzt seinen PC nur fürs Zocken. Ein PC ohne SSD kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage.


 
Viele werden das wohl ähnlich sehen, aber es macht durchaus Sinn die Laufwerke bei solchen Betrachtungen auszuklammern. Während man bei Prozessor/Board/Grafikkarte eben schon drauf achten sollte, dass die Konfiguration zusammenpasst, ist es relativ beliebig, was man dann an Laufwerken einbaut. Die meisten werden wahrscheinlich ihre alten Festplatten und DVD-Laufwerke weiter benutzen und von dem gesparten Geld ist dann schon fast wieder eine ergänzende SSD finanziert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2013)

Nairo schrieb:


> Eine SSD gehört ab der Mittelklasse einfach dazu. Zu argumentieren, dass das nur eine Komfort-Angelegenheit wäre, halte ich einfach für kein stichhaltiges Argument. Das selbe könnte man nämlich auch über schärfere Texturen, höhere Framerates oder besseres Anti-Aliasing sagen.
> 
> Mag sein, dass es für Games irrelevant ist, aber kaum ein Gamer benutzt seinen PC nur fürs Zocken. Ein PC ohne SSD kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage.



Für die einen gehört es dazu, für die anderen isses rausgeschmissenes Geld und eine Fehlinvestition, wenn sie auf der anderen Seite nur deswegen eine GTX 760 statt einer GFTX 770 nehmen können    was die Spielepower angeht gehört ne SSD aber nun mal echt nicht zwingend dazu. ICH möchte auf nicht auf eine SSD verzichten, aber wenn mich einer nach nem möglichst guten Spiele-PC fragt, tu ich in meinem Vorschlag auch erst dann eine SSD dazu, wenn derjenige problemlos nicht unter 900€ ausgeben kann/will.


----------



## Kratos333 (15. September 2013)

Ich habe leider noch keine SSD. Warum sollte eine SSD nur für den Windows alltag etwas bringen? Bei bestimmten Spielen wo man sehr oft läd ist das doch sicher sehr sehr gut oder nicht?

Nennen wir mal als beispiel die Total War reihe. Von Karte auf Schlachtfeld läd man permanent und wenn man es zusammen zählt ist das doch sicher einiges an Zeit die man sich spart.

Ich werde mir Dezember aufjedenfall eine 240~gb gönnen.



@doomkeeper:

Ich hatte bis jetzt in keinem Spiel mehr als 50% mehr ramverbrauch... 16 gb Ram sind für spieler völlig uninteressant. In Rome 2 als beispiel habe ich maximal 38% ramauslastung


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Um den Ram braucht man sich die nächsten Jahre keine Gedanken machen
> 
> Einfach den passenden Ram kaufen (zwecks Spannung) 8 gb oder maximal 16 gb ddr3 und fertig.
> Mehr als 1600er Riegel bringen höchstens auf Papier paar % mehr Leistung aber sehen und fühlen tut man dadurch nix.
> ...


 
Oha, der Prophet schlägt wieder zu.....

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass RAM bisher nur deshalb keine große Rolle gespielt hat, weil die Konsolen die komplette Entwicklung ausgebremst haben? Mit den 8GB Unified RAM der Next-Gen Konsolen wird sich das aber sehr wahrscheinlich spätestens mittelfristig deutlich ändern.....


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch keine SSD. Warum sollte eine SSD nur für den Windows alltag etwas bringen? Bei bestimmten Spielen wo man sehr oft läd ist das doch sicher sehr sehr gut oder nicht?
> 
> Nennen wir mal als beispiel die Total War reihe. Von Karte auf Schlachtfeld läd man permanent und wenn man es zusammen zählt ist das doch sicher einiges an Zeit die man sich spart.
> 
> Ich werde mir Dezember aufjedenfall eine 240~gb gönnen.



Eine SSD ist die sinnvolle Aufrüstungsoption im PC-Bereich zur Zeit. Sie beschleunigt praktisch alles, völlig unabhängig vom Restsystem: Windowsstart, Programmstart, Ladezeiten, wenn von der Platte geladen wird, Kopiergeschwindigkeiten usw.

Sowohl fürs Zocken als auch für ander PC-Bereiche (Office, Bild-,Vidoebearbeitung, usw) eine äußerst lohnenswerte Investition.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (15. September 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch keine SSD. Warum sollte eine SSD nur für den Windows alltag etwas bringen? Bei bestimmten Spielen wo man sehr oft läd ist das doch sicher sehr sehr gut oder nicht?
> 
> Nennen wir mal als beispiel die Total War reihe. Von Karte auf Schlachtfeld läd man permanent und wenn man es zusammen zählt ist das doch sicher einiges an Zeit die man sich spart.
> 
> Ich werde mir Dezember aufjedenfall eine 240~gb gönnen.


 
Wenn man Spiele auf die SSD packt, werden die natürlich auch schneller gestartet usw.. Wegen der relativ geringen Größen dienen sie aber meist als Systemplatte. Es gibt allerdings auch Programme mit denne man oft genutzte Spiele bequem auf die SSD und wieder zurückbefördern kann, obwohl sie auf einer anderen Partition installiert wurden, kenne das aber nur vom Hörensagen, war bis jetzt zu faul das selbst auszuprobieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oha, der Prophet schlägt wieder zu.....
> 
> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass RAM bisher nur deshalb keine große Rolle gespielt hat, weil die Konsolen die komplette Entwicklung ausgebremst haben? Mit den 8GB Unified RAM der Next-Gen Konsolen wird sich das aber sehr wahrscheinlich spätestens mittelfristig deutlich ändern.....


 
Na dann lass mal hören was du zu sagen hast 

Ich denke man wird mir zustimmen wenn man darüber nachdenkt und nicht sinnlos
kontra gibt wie du


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na dann lass mal hören was du zu sagen hast
> 
> Ich denke man wird mir zustimmen wenn man darüber nachdenkt und nicht sinnlos
> kontra gibt wie du


 LOL vielleicht hättest du weiter lesen sollen als nur die ersten fünf Worte, die ich geschrieben habe....danach kommt nämlich die Erklärung...


----------



## doomkeeper (15. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL vielleicht hättest du weiter lesen sollen als nur die ersten fünf Worte, die ich geschrieben habe....danach kommt nämlich die Erklärung...


 
Was hat deine Erklärung überhaupt mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? Nämlich gar nix.

Du hast mir weder zugestimmt noch bist du anderer Meinung. Du hast nur deinen Senf mit dazu abgegeben
und mich als Propheten bezeichnet.

Sag ich doch. Sinnloses "Kontra" ohne auch nur auf 16 GB bzw. DDR4 einzugehen.


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was hat deine Erklärung überhaupt mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? Nämlich gar nix.
> 
> Du hast mir weder zugestimmt noch bist du anderer Meinung. Du hast nur deinen Senf mit dazu abgegeben
> und mich als Propheten bezeichnet.
> ...


 Du hast doch auch nicht erklärt, warum DDR4 in den nächsten Jahren keine Rolle spielen wird....

Überhaupt würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein mit Aussagen über das, was in den nächsten Jahren wichtig sein wird oder nicht. Denn das weißt weder du noch ich, das ist reine Spekulation. Es sei denn, du bist vielleicht direkt bei Nvidia oder Intel oder wo auch immer in der Forschungsabteilung angestellt und weißt jetzt schon recht genau, was in 5 Jahren aktuelle Technik sein wird.....

Also mit meinem "Senf" halte ich es lieber mit Sokrates. Das prophezeihen über größere Zeiträume (und das noch ohne Fakten) überlasse ich anderen....


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch keine SSD. Warum sollte eine SSD nur für den Windows alltag etwas bringen? Bei bestimmten Spielen wo man sehr oft läd ist das doch sicher sehr sehr gut oder nicht?
> 
> Nennen wir mal als beispiel die Total War reihe. Von Karte auf Schlachtfeld läd man permanent und wenn man es zusammen zählt ist das doch sicher einiges an Zeit die man sich spart.


 Grad beim Laden ist ne SSD natürlich ein Vorteil, aber es ist halt je nach Spiel nicht sonderlich viel - erstens weil viele Spiele ja sowieso nicht viel laden, und zweitens weil es bei manchen Spielen auch trotz SSD nix bringt. zB sagen wir, ne Festplatte braucht 40 Sekunden. Dann gibt es das eine Spiele, das durch ne SSD in 15 Sekunden fertig ist, und bei nem anderen Game dauert es trotz SSD immer noch 35 Sekunden - obwohl beide Games per HDD eben 40 Sek. brauchten. 

Daher ist halt die Frage, ob es einem das Wert ist. Total Wars ist halt auch ein Spiel, wo sehr oft geladen wird UND wo man es wohl auch merken soll. Andere Games laden zum Start ne Minute zu Beginn, und ab dann gar nicht mehr oder vlt. nur mal (selbst mit ner Festplatte) nur 10-20 Sekunden, wenn ein neues Level ansteht. Muss man also selber entscheiden. Klar: wenn man genug Budget hat oder grad aktuell überlegt, was man für um die 100€ sinnvolles am PC ändern kann, dann ist ne SSD derzeit das beste, was man sich gönnen kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch nicht erklärt, warum DDR4 in den nächsten Jahren keine Rolle spielen wird....


Allein schon mein Satz dass sie die ersten paar Jahre (wenn überhaupt) dann erst im Serverbereich ihren Nutzen haben werden
ist eindeutig genug wenn man sich mit diesem Thema ein wenig befasst hat. 

Ram Speicher ist schon sehr lange kein Flaschenhals mehr denn die Kapazitäten sind dank 64 Bit quasi unendlich groß.
Für Spiele wird er praktisch keine Auswirkung haben bzw. lange Zeit unbezahlbar sein.



> Überhaupt würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein mit Aussagen über das, was in den nächsten Jahren wichtig sein wird oder nicht. Denn das weißt weder du noch ich, das ist reine Spekulation. Es sei denn, du bist vielleicht direkt bei Nvidia oder Intel oder wo auch immer in der Forschungsabteilung angestellt und weißt jetzt schon recht genau, was in 5 Jahren aktuelle Technik sein wird.....


Hier ging es nur um Ram und der ist nunmal für die nächste Generation unwichtig weil es dort
kaum mehr Verbesserungen gibt. Wenn eine brandneue Technik auf den Markt kommt dann können wir uns gerne nochmal 
drüber unterhalten.
Aber ein DDR4 wird nunmal nix worauf man (als Spieler) warten sollte und das kann man in vielen Hardware Foren lesen. 

Besseren Ram kann ich mir bei einem (vielleicht zukünftigen?) neuem Computer Konzept vorstellen.
Sprich: Alles ist auf einem Board. CPU + GPU + Ram als eine feste Einheit.

Aber unsere aktuell "klassische" Technik der Ram Riegel ist nunmal gut genug für alles.

Meine Meinung ist lediglich dass evtl 8 GB Ram nicht mehr ausreichen werden um die nächste Generation überleben zu können
ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen. Sprich zusätzliche Grafikmods usw. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus dass 16 GB
die nächsten + / - 10 Jahre komplett ausreichen werden.

Ich glaube dass durch die neuen Konsolen sich jetzt nicht sooo viel verändern wird.. Höchstens 8 GB Ram wie gesagt
könnte in paar Jahren für Max Details  + Mods nicht mehr ausreichen.

*Edit.*
Ich mache mir eher Sorgen um den CPU Bereich weil dieser kaum optimiert wird... vielleicht liegts aber auch daran
dass Entwickler nunmal es nicht nötig hatten Multicore CPUs auszureizen weil primär für die alten Konsolen programmiert wurde?

Wer weiß... es wäre endlich mal schön zu sehen dass Multicore CPUs richtig gefordert werden.


----------



## vandewolf (8. Dezember 2013)

Nabend,



ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC.
Habe mich mal durch das WWW gekämpft und bin auf verschiedene Beiträge gestoßen.

Mich Interessiert hier der PC für etwa 750€.
Leider bin ich laie und kenn mich selber nicht so gut aus.

Ich bin kein Täglicher Spieler, dennoch möchte ich wen es dann soweit ist möglichst detailreich und ruckelfrei spielen.
Neuere Spiele wie Total War: Rome 2, Fifa14,.....
sollten da keine Probleme machen. 
Auch Zukunftsspiele wie:
Total War Rome 3, Fifa15,.... 

sollten ohne größere Probleme spielbar sein.


Reicht da dieser PC?!?
Hättet Ihr evtl andere Vorschläge oder veränderungen?
Würde mir die Teile gerne die nächsten Tage bestellen...

Auch noch in beobachtung:
Die besten Gamer-PCs - Eigenbau, Selbstbau, Hilfe zur Komplett-PC-Wahl | GameStar.de


EDIT:


Gerade gesehen das Anfang des Monats weitere GamerPC-zusammenstellungen "präsentiert" wurden.
Welcher ist von den 3 bzw 4 Varianten die beste?

http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Fuenf-Gamer-PCs-von-500-bis-1100-Euro-1099174/4/


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2013)

Aus Preis-Leistungstechnischer Sicht, wäre der 700€ PC mit der Grafikkarte aus dem 850€ System sehr gut.


----------



## vandewolf (8. Dezember 2013)

Quasi eine

AMD R9 280X o. Nvidia GTX 770	[260 Euro]
statt
AMD R9 270X	[170 Euro]

???

Welche wäre vll vorteilhafter?
Die AMD oder Nvidia?


Ich würde dann 60€ "sparen", oder sollte ich diese lieber dann direkt in den 850€ PC investieren?


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja, genau.
Die angegebenen Preise spiegeln grob die Größenordnung der Straßenpreise wieder. In der Regel sind die noch mal ein paar Euro günstiger. Du wirst also schon etwas mehr als 60€ sparen.

Falls das Geld über und dir nicht leid drum ist, kannst du natürlich gleich den 850€ kaufen. Notwendig, um alle aktuellen (und sehr viel der kommenden) Spiele mit hohem Detailgrad spielen zu können, ist es aber nicht.

Ob AMD oder nvidia... da gibt es keine richtige oder falsche Antwort. 
Jede Karte hat ihre exklusiven Features wie "Physx" oder "3DVision" bei nvidia, oder "Mantle" (noch nicht getestete DirectX Alternative) auf der roten Seite. In Spielen sind beiden Karten, im Schnitt, aber gleichwertig. 
In den Einzeltests kannst du aber herausfinden, wie gut sie in deinen Lieblingsspielen sind und danach entscheiden.
Oder welche Spiele den Grafikkarten beim Kauf beiliegen. Oder, welche gerade verfügbar ist...


----------



## vandewolf (8. Dezember 2013)

Um kurz zusammenzufassen:
würden beide PC´s für die aktuellen als auch kommenden Spiele mit höchster Leistung flüssig laufen.

Du würdest aber empfehlen gleich die 150€ mehr für den 850er zu investieren und ob AMD oder NVidia ist nicht sonderlich relevant.

?


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2013)

Also, der Prozessor beim 850€ PC ist momentan überdimensioniert. Den kannst du zwar nehmen, musst aber nicht.
Deshalb würde ich den 700er als Basis nehmen und wenn das Geld dazu da ist, die stärkere Grafikkarte ("R9 280X" oder "GTX 770") dazu.

Du musst also nicht gleich 150€ draufzahlen, sondern nur ca. 90€. Und ja, im Prinzip ist es egal, welcher Grafikkarte du den Vorzug gibst.
Da gehen die Meinungen und Erfahrungen der Leute zu weit auseinander, um eine eindeutige Empfehlung abzugeben.
Empfehlenswert sind aber auf jeden Fall die bekanntlich eher "leisen" Karten. Diese haben dann zB den "DirectCU II" (ASUS), "TwinFrozr" (MSI), "Windforce" (Gigabyte) oder "Phantom" (Gainward) Lühler montiert.


----------



## vandewolf (8. Dezember 2013)

Okay danke für deine Info.
Derzeit geht also meine Richtung zum 700er und der GraKa.


Hätte zur jetzigen Zeit eigentlich gedacht gehabt das man da mehr investieren muss, jedoch umso besser. 


Warte aber hier erst noch auf andere Meinungen ......


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann den Vorschlag von svd so unterschreiben. Mehr muss man heute nicht mehr in einen Spiele-PC investieren, da sowieso jedes Jahr neue Hardware erscheint.

Mit dem verlinkten 700 €-PC und statt der R9 270X eine 280X oder GTX770 bist Du gut gerüstet für aktuelle und kommende Tiltel


----------



## vandewolf (9. Dezember 2013)

...so bin gerade dabei mir die Teile zu bestellen.
CPU gibts bei mindfactory für 157€.

Habe jedoch probleme bei einzelnen Teilen.
Folgende Teile finde ich derzeit nicht so wie sie vorgeschlagen sind:

Mainboard: MSI B87-G43
Ram: 2x4Gb DDR3-1600 1,5v
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 770

nervt langsam, vorallem da mein Internet 10 min, pro Seite, zum laden brauch.
Vll findet sich ja wer? 

Was für ne Festplatte empfehlt Ihr den?

Wieviel würde den ein Zusammenbau erfahrungsgemäß kosten?
Zutrauen würde ich es mir zwar hab da aber doch lieber nen Fachmann dran ...


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2013)

Es muss nicht unbedingt das MSI Board sein, ein ähnliches mit B87 Chipsatz tut's auch.

Falls du den PC lieber assembliert zugeschickt haben möchtest, empfiehlt sich aber der Hardwareversand.
Denn Mindfactory verlangt dafür Länge mal Breite.

Festplatte ist fast egal, 1000GB (oder mehr falls notwendig), 7200rpm, SATA3 (obwohl nie ausgenützt), kein "Eco" oder "Green" im Namen (weil sonst Stromsparversion mit evtl. reduzierter Leistung).

Hier noch mal eine kurze Anleitung, wie du am besten bei hwv kaufst (sollte in einen Sticky im Kaufberatungsforum... )


Die PCGH Preisvergleichsseite aufrufen
Deine Wunschkomponenten suchen
Dort jeweils dem Link zu hwv folgen und dort in den Warenkorb legen
Ggf. unter "Service" den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" mit in den Warenkorb legen
Bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist auch ein neueres Special Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One?


 und mindfactory hat AFAIK gar keine MSI-Produkte, daher gibt es das Board da auch nicht. Ein anderer guter shop wäre auch hardwareversand.de , die bauen für 20€ den PC zusammen. Und heute hab ich da eine AMD R9 270X für 180€ inkl. Battlefield 4 gesehen, vlt. haben die auch ne R9 280X mit BF4, die ja genau so stark wie die GTX 770 ist


----------



## vandewolf (9. Dezember 2013)

bin mal auf Hardwareversand gegangen.

Wen ich da den CPU eingebe bekomme ich 2 Ergebnisse:

Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 [171€]

Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA [164€]


Wen ich das Mainboard eingebe:

kein Treffer. Vorschlag?


Ram:

Dafür umsomehr Treffer. Vorschlag?


GraKa:

das gleiche. Vorschlag?


Das sind eig die wichtigen Dinge.
Verzeih die Nachfrage, nur will ich sicher gehn auch das "richtige" zu kaufen, wenn auch sich die Produkt an sich nicht zu groß unterscheiden sollen....


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Was sollte das Board denn ca. kosten? Es gibt halt eh mehrere in der jeweiligen Preisklasse, die von der Leistung her alle gleich sind. zB MSI B85-G41 PC Mate, ATX, Sockel 1150 oder ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX oder Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

 CPU: box ist inkl. Intel-Standardlüfter, tray ist ohne, da MUSST du dann einen CPU-Kühler separat dazubestellen. Bei Box KANN man das machen, einer ab ca 15€ wäre dann leiser als der Box.Kühler.

 RAM: an sich einfach das günstigste DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U), 8GB-Kit mit 2x4GB und 1,5V (dazu in den Details nachsehen) zB das hier 8GB-Kit Team Group Elite Series, DDR3-1600, CL11

 Grafikkarte: R9 270X mit Battlefield schon dabei Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express  ne R9 280X ist derzeit leider nicht unter 300€ auf Lager, da würde ich dann eher ne GTX 770 nehmen Palit GF GTX 770 OC 2GB with GeForce Experience  aber auch da sind es halt direkt >280€ - du könntest aber den PC theoretisch auch ohne Grafikkarte bestellen und die Karte woanders, FALLS Du nicht nur die R9 270X nehmen willst


----------



## vandewolf (9. Dezember 2013)

Ob das Mainboard nun 30€ teurer wird wäre egal.
Sollte aber wiegesagt ebendso Leistungsfähig sein.
Es ist schön das du mir da einige Empfehlen kannst, jedoch habe ich selber davon kaum Ahnung .

Wäre schön wen du das auf 1 max 2 Empfehlungen reduzieren könntest ...


Ich leg gerade bei "hardwareversand.de" alles in den Warenkorb, bauen die mir das Teil auch zusammen?


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, da musst Du dann den Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb legen. Kostet bei hwv 20 Euro, letztens warens nur 5 €, weiß aber jetzt nicht ob diese Aktion noch läuft.

Edit: Ja, läuft noch, Du findest das unter Service


----------



## vandewolf (9. Dezember 2013)

So folgende Teile sind im Warenkorb vorgemerkt.


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA 

Mainboard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate, ATX, Sockel 1150 

GraKa: Palit GF GTX 770 OC 2GB with GeForce Experience 

Ram: 2x 4GB-Kit Team Group Elite Series, DDR3-1600, CL11 

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 530W / Modular

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 

CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 CO(Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2 +/AM3/AM3+/FM1) 


Ohne Laufwerk.

Benötige ich noch ne Soundkarte?
Hab nur einfache Boxen->2.1


Bitte mal drüber schauen, beim okay wirds bestellt ...


EDIT: 

Ich will mir gleich noch ein Betriebssystem drauf machen. Welches könnt ihr empfehlen? Würde auch gleich alle Updates/Treiber drauf machen lassen. Ich werde mir da aber wohl ne kleinere Festplatte dazukaufen. Ich möchte ganz einfach die Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem getrennt mit der Festplatte mit Bildern, Videos, Spiele, ect haben.

Den ich hatte öfters das Prob das das Betriebssystem down ging und ich eig alles verloren hatte oder haltet ihr das für sinnfrei?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

ich hab ja 3 genannt - ich persönlich würd das hier nehmen ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX das MSI ist aber auch okay


und im Menü links weiter unten hast Du bei "Service" dann "Rechner Zusammenbau" Rechner - Zusammenbau



Soundkarte brauchst Du an sich keine, außer Deine Boxen sind recht gut, dann "lohnt" sich eine - MUSS aber auch nicht sein.


 Windows kannst Du ruhig selber draufmachen - ich weiß nicht, ob der Shop bei der Windows-Installation auch die Festplatte unterteilt...


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2013)

Sollte alles gut passen.

Eine extra Soundkarte ist aber nicht notwendig, solange du nicht wirklich gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast.

Das Betriebssystem ist Geschmacksache. Windows 8 wird in Verbindung mit neuen Spielen immer flotter. Wenn's dir trotzdem unsympatisch ist, nimm einfach Windows 7. Hauptsache, 64-bit. 

Falls du echt nur eine kleine HDD für Windows holen möchtest, könntest du genauso gut eine kleine SSD mit 60 oder 64GB kaufen.
Dadurch wird sich die Bootzeit sehr verkürzen, das Arbeiten unter Windows auch zügiger.
Da 64GB aber nicht sehr viel sind, solltest du nicht vergessen, Musik- , Bilderordner, etc. auf die Festplatte auszulagern.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

jo, man könnte nur für Windows ne SSD dazunehmen - aber ich würd direkt 120GB nehmen, kosten dann auch nicht mehr den Riesenaufpreis (ca. 70-90€) - und man kann sicher hardwareversand.de mitteilen, dass das mitgekaufte Windows dann auf die SSD soll, FALLS Du es nicht selber machen willst.


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

Okay,



ich werde Windwos 8 mal nehmen.
Werde jedoch die große Festplatte durch ne kleine SSD ersetzen bzw dazukaufen...



Noch eine Frage zu dem Betriebssystem,
wen die mir das drauf machen geh ich aber davon aus das sie mir auch dann die jeweilige CD/DVD mitschicken?!?


Gibts eigentlich Garantie? (alle Teile?)




EDIT:



Wo find ich da ne kleine SSD?
Wo/Wann kann ich einstellen was ich für ein Betriebssystem haben möchte..?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Du den Konfigurator benutzt, dann musst Du bei "Festplatte" klicken, da kommt dann die Wahl zwischen Festplatte und SolidSateDisk (SSD) - die SSD am besten ZUERST wählen, die Platte dann danach als zweite.

winCD + Key bekommst Du natürlich mitgeliefert. Das Betriebssystem wählst Du im Konfigurator bei Software. Siehe auch das Bild hier, wo ich auch mal ne SSD schon zugefügt hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Garantie hast Du auf die Einzelteile so, wie der Hersteller es angibt - das ist ja je nach Produkt immer anders. Aber die "Gewährleistung" gegenüber dem Shop, also ne quasi-Garantie, hast du auf alle Einzelteile ganz normale 24 Monate, als ob Du die einzeln kaufen würdest. Und der Zusammenbau muss natürlich auch korrekt erfolgt sein, also: wenn der PC nicht läuft, weil zB ein Kabel vergessen wurde, oder wenn es nen Kurzschluss gibt, weil was falsch montiert wurde oder so, dann ist das die Schuld des Shops und der muss das korrigieren. 

 Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man dann den ganzen PC einsenden würde, FALLS mal zB nach 4 Monaten nur die Grafikkarte bockt oder so.


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

80€ sind ein stolzer Preis. Sind das die Wert?
Würde wen dann ne nich kleinere zNehmen wollen.
Soll ja fast nur für Betriebssystem sein!


Musste im übrigen doch auf das asrock mainboard ausweichen.
das msi ist derzeit nicht verfügbar...


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe letzte Woche Windows 7 frisch installiert, mit den nötigsten Programmen (Office, Antivirus, PDF Viewer usw.) Damit sind ca. 50 GB meiner Festplatte belegt. Also wären mir 64 GB bei einer SSD schon bissel knapp.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> 80€ sind ein stolzer Preis. Sind das die Wert?
> Würde wen dann ne nich kleinere zNehmen wollen.
> Soll ja fast nur für Betriebssystem sein!
> 
> ...



Ob die SSD das "wert" ist, das ist Ansichtssache. Windows läuft dann gefühlt 2-3 mal so schnell, weil alle Kleinigkeiten viel schneller Laden. Und die SSD würde man wie eine Festplatte ja auch behalten, wenn man irgendwann erneut aufrüstet. Wenn es NUR auf Spieleleistung ankommt, bringt ne SSD nix.


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

Hm,

da wären wir gesamt bei etwa 900€.
150 mehr als geplant.

Aba naja, sollte ja paar Jahr "halten".

Dann bestell ich den heut Abend so, danke!


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

..Hm,

nervt langsam.
Das ASRock Mainboard ist auch erstmal nicht lieferbar.
Hab nun das 3te genommen.

Die SSD kommt erst ab 13ten rein, lasse ich erstmal weg und Installiere das Betriebssystem auf meiner alten Sata2 Platte selber.
Vll find ich mal ne günstigere, den das Betriebssystem kostet auch nochmal gut.
Dann Installier ich das später mal auf der SSD.

Jedoch find ich die Windows 8 64bit version nicht mehr sondern nur 32 bit...?!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst ruhig ne andere SSD nehmen, crucial m500 oder ne Kingston, aber wäre ja icht schlimm, wenn Du erst später eine nimmst.


 Wegen win8: vielleicht musst Du nach win 8.1 schauen und nicht nur win 8, hast Du das gemacht ?


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version)???


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

ja, die ist richitg


----------



## vandewolf (10. Dezember 2013)

..und bestellt.


----------



## vandewolf (17. Dezember 2013)

Nabend,


 so ich sende gerade von meinem neuen PC.
 Ist bisher eigentlich alles gut gelaufen.

 Sehr ungewohnt das Betriebssystem mit Windows 8.1,
 doch das sollte sich mit der Zeit legen.

 Hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen.
 Ich habe 2 CD´s/DVD`s mitbekommen.
 Je einmal für Mainboard und GraKa.

 Muss, bzw. sollte ich da noch etwas Installieren?
 Führt das Betriebssystem Windows selbstständig Updates durch?


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2013)

Windows aktualisiert hauptsächlich sich selbst.

Du kannst auf der Webseite des Mainboardherstellers aber nach den aktuellsten Treibern suchen. Erfahrungsgemäß, können jene auf der mitgelieferten CD, schon veraltet sein.

Das gleiche gilt für die Grafikkartentreiber, die du am besten direkt von der nvidia Seite ziehst.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2013)

Jo, Boardtreiber lieber direkt beim Hersteller runterladen, und die für die Grafikkarte sowieso bei Nvidia oder AMD (je nach Karte). Windows installiert idR nur den einfachsten bekannten Treiber, nicht aber unbedingt den neuesten


----------



## vandewolf (17. Dezember 2013)

Okay.

 Gleich ne weitere Frage, wenn auch diese hier nicht hergehört.
 Hatte mir nun nach und nach meine Standart Programme installiert.
 Als letztes Fifa 14, jedoch ruckelt das Spiel extrem, auch bei niederigen Einstellungen.

 Hatte schonmal irgendwo was gelesen darüber..
 Wie kann das sein?


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2013)

Ah, das kommt leider daher, dass der PC den NextGen Konsolen so hinterherhinkt und nicht stark genug für FIFA14 ist. 

Vlt. hilft dir ja einer der hier aufgeführten "Lösungsansätze".


----------



## vandewolf (17. Dezember 2013)

..bedeutet ich kann das SPiel ausn Fenster werfen...? 

 oha, englisch?^^

 da gibt's mächtige Probleme ...


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich nicht. Die "Rückständigkeit" des PCs war damals EAs Argument gegen die Verwendung der neuen Engine auf dem Rechner. 

Oh, es gibt bestimmt auch deutsche Seiten, die sich FIFA widmen. Fußball soll hier ja recht populär sein...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Dezember 2013)

In den Einstellungen gibt es eine box, neben der steht, dass man sie aktivieren soll, wenn man unter rucklern leidet.

Das war zwar ein Problem nach Release, aber bei mir hat das zumindest subjektiv bei Fifa 13&14 geholfen.


----------



## vandewolf (21. Dezember 2013)

Hatte irgendwo ein Häkchen entfernt, seitdem geht es.
 Danke.


----------



## vandewolf (16. März 2014)

So Freunde der Sonne.

Nach nun etwa 3 Monaten gibts vll Hardware-Probleme an meinem PC den wir zusammengestellt haben.

http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-so...-bildschirm-nichts-geht-mehr.html#post9713019


Nur mal für den Fall der Fälle.
Wen ich nun sage ich will den PC einreichen zur Reparatur.
Wie war das mit der Garantie?
Auf den PC oder alles nur jeweils für sich auf die Teile?
Wohin müsste ich schicken-die jeweiligen Hersteller oder wo ich bestellt habe?
Wie lange dauert es?
Bekomme ich für die Zeit "Entschädigung"?


----------

